# for the pear lovers (like me!)



## ter627 (Aug 22, 2006)

Is this for real? I like to think so. I'll be keeping my eyes open in airports the rest of my life.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLBXpd0YlnM


----------



## altered states (Aug 22, 2006)

It's not impossible, I've seen chicks like this on the street. The funny thing is that the camera man chose this to illustrate a feature about national security!


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm sure it's real. My question is: how many seats does she have to pay for on the plane?


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Aug 22, 2006)

There is a girl I know that I live near,.. and she has a butt like that..


----------



## squurp (Aug 22, 2006)

An acquaintance of mine has a build like that. Actually, maybe more so, before she lost some weight.


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Aug 22, 2006)

God bless her!


----------



## skinnie minnie (Aug 22, 2006)

Too bad the camera didn't catch her from the front as well!!. I would like to thnik it's for real.


----------



## altered states (Aug 23, 2006)

skinnie minnie said:


> Too bad the camera didn't catch her from the front as well!!. I would like to thnik it's for real.



Perhaps she's hiding liquid explosives in all that booty, apparently enough to flatten Ohio. "Sorry ma'am - I'm going to need you to undress and jiggle around a bit."


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 23, 2006)

Would love to see her caboose nude spreading out over a sagging chair.


----------



## VVET (Aug 23, 2006)

Wwwooowww!!!


----------



## NYSquashee (Aug 23, 2006)

Pretty wild stuff, for sure.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2006)

......:shocked: ......


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear God that's huge!


----------



## dan (Aug 24, 2006)

I do not think she can fit in 2 economy seats... I do like it!!!


----------



## Caine (Aug 25, 2006)

Not to sound prude but if anyone were with her, I don't think theres a large enough sausage to fit in her buns! Well, now I wish there was someone llike that in my area... All I have are huge breasted women but not too many BBW SSBBW types roaming often...


----------



## altered states (Aug 25, 2006)

Caine said:


> Not to sound prude but if anyone were with her, I don't think theres a large enough sausage to fit in her buns!



It's a worthy challenge. though.


----------



## Frogman (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow -- her butt is so disproportionate to the rest of her body. I've seen many women with huge asses in real life but they're typically also very fat. It looks as if she's carrying at least half her body weight in her rear; (though it's a little harder to tell from the back).

Vive la variété!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 25, 2006)

Aye, not so many super-pears like that around here, it's the one real problem with jersey girls, we seem to favor apples or hourglasses too much.


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 26, 2006)

No need for this pear to walk - she needs a motorized reinforced wide chair to carry this beauty!:smitten:


----------



## Teecher (Aug 28, 2006)

That's just the kind of thing a pearlover like me would love to have each time I have to wait in a long line at the supermarket, airport, etc.

Pears Rule!!

Teecher


----------



## isotope (Aug 28, 2006)

"Okay, it's a news program? The black lady talking the big butt lady? No...cut away. Okay, um, where is this woman they're talking about? I mean, it would have been sho- HOLY CRAP!"


----------



## ter627 (Aug 28, 2006)

isotope said:


> "Okay, it's a news program? The black lady talking the big butt lady? No...cut away. Okay, um, where is this woman they're talking about? I mean, it would have been sho- HOLY CRAP!"



That's exactly the way I thought it would go when people tried the link.

BTW, does anyone know how to save Youtube video to your own hard drive?


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 28, 2006)

Comice Fan said:


> does anyone know how to save Youtube video to your own hard drive?



you can't. welcome to youtube.


----------



## altered states (Aug 28, 2006)

Comice Fan said:


> That's exactly the way I thought it would go when people tried the link.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know how to save Youtube video to your own hard drive?



I can't speak for Windows users, but for Mac there are various "capture" programs that allow you to grab video a la screen grabs. You get slightly lesser-quality video cause you're recompressing a bit, but worth it still for priceless stuff like this.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 28, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> you can't. welcome to youtube.


actually you can using camstudio.


----------



## Kazecat (Aug 29, 2006)

My first reaction to that was sheer awe! It took me a while to get my Jaw off the floor.


----------



## Kazecat (Aug 29, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> you can't. welcome to youtube.



actually you can. I used www.keepvid.com to get the file and I downloaded a converter to change it to a mpeg4. So If you wont' feel like doing that you could just get the file from me.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 29, 2006)

There's also  mytube which, allegedly, does that too.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 30, 2006)

just get camstudio because keepvid and mytube are always getting patched because youtube is stopping them from working. cam studio is a screen cap program that can record to flash or AVI with sound. it also has the option of drawing the window which means draw the recording area for vid recording wich would be the youtube movie screen.


----------

